# BAD NEWS..........Laid up for a couple of months.



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Talk about ******************** happening in threesomes. Saturday we went to my grandsons BD party. Got in the truck and started to the party and turned the heater on…........no heat. Resistor went out. Saturday evening, Wife was going to watch TV in living room while I watched Football games on Tv in bedroom. TV went out. Sunday Morning I took the dog out for her morning walk and as I got to the bottom of the handicapped ramp I built last year for my wife, I slipped on a bit of Ice. My feet went flying out from under me and that was it.

I thought I had a sprained ankle. But after several doctors visits and X-rays yesterday I found out that I had actually broke my ankle and will have to have surgery next Monday to put in a plate and screws. No walking on it for 7 to 8 weeks.

Oh well, I guess I'll be able to spend more time on LJ's so I won't get bored. Now me and the wife are both chasing each other around the house in wheel chairs. "What a pair" as she says.

Oh and as for the TV. My stepkids got together and brought over a 52" bigscreen last night that my stepson had just replaced. Said they knew we could not get by with only one TV and both of us being here together 24/7. Told us "Merry Christmas" as they left.

I guess things will work out in the end.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

ouch!! guess you will have to do some whittling!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Might be a good time to get out the carving tools and start learning to carve some stuff. Good idea Dan.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

isn't life interesting.
silver lining - you are ok.. you're having wheelchair fun, and you have a tv 

glad you are OK. other than the ankle bit


----------



## SgtSnafu (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey CabinetMaster,

As I was reading your post I was thinking the same thing…. For the next few weeks some carving projects would be the way to go.. ;-)

Sorry to hear about the ankle… But true like MsDebbieP says we are glad your OK


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Sorry to hear abut your accident.

So sharpen up them chisels first, & then start carving.

Time flies when your carving, I know it does for me.*


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

As I was reading your turn of events, I was reminded that life can always be worse. But, as was noted above, there is a silver lining in dark clouds. Get well soon and enjoy the holidays. Remember - no drinking and driving those wheelchairs!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

jerry ,
sorry to hear about the ankle ,
you take it easy !

it does sound like a good opportunity ,
for you and the wife ,
to get to know each other !(LOL)


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Been there, seen it, done it! I was laid up 10 weeks after my foot surgery. Yes you will get caught up on LJ's and then some. Good luck and wishing you a quick recovery.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Heal quick and chip carving works at the dining room table, (Don't pay any attention to the crunchy things in the mashed potatoes).


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Jerry, Sorry to hear about your ankle…..Ouch!....but glad you can keep a positive outlook on things. Take it easy for now and hope you have a fast recovery. Let me know if there is anything I can help you with as far as woodworking goes. (I'm not that far away). Anything you need to get finished before you're back on your feet? ......And No wheel chairs races in the house! lol.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your rough day Jerry, but after you heal up. you'll have a new job, Weatherman. My Dad broke his ankle in 3 places about 35 years ago. He can always tell when it's gettin' ready to rain.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Well Jerry sorry don't feel too bad they told me in a couple of weeks you'll be back on your feet I am going on 6 weeks and it looks like another 4 weeks yet.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Jerry, maybe a video of wheel chair races would be in order. Sorry to here of your struggles. Somehow things have a way of getting better. Sounds like it's already started, thanks to the kids.

Now we expect a lot of wisdom from you here since you have all this extra time.

Good Luck
Kent


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Aren't you glad that the broken ankle is the third and not the first problem. Sorry to hear about your mishap but at the same time glad it was an ankle and not your skull or femur. As has been pointed out there are other things to do and with the holidays coming up you probably are going to be involved in some things to help the time speed by. please don't overlook the chance to share your experiences, and lessons learned. And don't forget tp share you progress, good or bad, we all will be watching for your posts.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the words of encouragement. My wife and I both got a good chuckle from the responses. Not much room in here to have wheel chair races though. I wll try and do some carving though. Be a good time to try and learn to use some tools I have and never used…..........LOL


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your bad luck! Hey maybe you can come up with some ideas to make those wheel chairs a little more user friendly -like an arm table for your mouse ,drinks,remotes, magazines Etc. 
How about this when you get real bored you can put can bumpers on your chairs and play bumper Wheelchairs….{) 
The ankle is a bad thing But no TV how does one survive without one …. good thing you have great stepkids.

Hope you recover soon


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow Jerry
I'm sorry for your injury ,like you said at least you get more time with your wife and on Ljs get some rest and take care.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Jim. Had a really bad night last night. Had to take some pain med then couldn't go back to sleep so I got on here for awhile. Relaxed me enough to go back to sleep.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

hey, at least you already have a wheelchair ramp, you don't have to build one now. scroll sawing can be done sitting down too.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

That's a good idea too. But I don't have much room in the house and sure can't get into the workshop to get it. I do have some room in the wifes sewing room to do some carving though.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Sometimes your the windshield and sometimes your the bug! Big TV + Football = Good


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

cabinetmaster,
Sorry to hear about the ankle, Jerry. Hope it is a fast recovery for you. Please keep an eye out for "pdf" files in your e-mail with carving patterns attached. I'll need these completed projects back asap so I can complete my pieces that they will be going on. Come on now lets get started-Chop-Chop--Uh-maybe chip-chip lets make sure we don't waste this time! Awhhh if you absolutely must--get a little rest! I can see a magnificent sewing center with carved Cabriole legs on a carved bow front bank of drawers with a sewing machine eminating from the left side of the top, while magnificently figured crotch walnut flows along the 72" cutting surface of the top on the right hand side. The 24 hand cut half blind dovetail drawers will house all the necessary sewing accoutrements. Once you get this complete you can proceed to finish all my "pdf" files! Thank goodness for these opportune times! Let me know how you're progressing and how you'll be spending your free time!

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Sure man. When you coming down to help Ken?................LOL


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Good to see you have done the three.. all plain sailing from here on in.
God Speed in you recovery.


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I loved to hear and feel your optimism on what obviously was not one of your better days! I hope you all the best and as others said "a speedy recovery." You obviously have the good spirit with you. Get healed soon my friend!
Peace,
Allison


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your accident, but I'm glad you won't be ramming each other's chairs in a battle for the remote.

On the bright side, with all that time to spend on the LJ site, you're sure to move up a couple of spots in the most-posts list.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that :-(( Get some blocks to whittle, watch LJ and a little Football )


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that Jerry. I certainly hope that the surgery is a success and wish you a full recovery. You may be down, but definitely not out. Maybe its a blessing in disguise and you will find a new woodworking love. I will be anxiously waiting for your carving posts!


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks again everyone. I've been down before so I have to keep my sanity at least. Not the way I wanted to spend my Holidays but I will have too. Brad, maybe I will find a new love in woodworking. Had this sign I designed for my shop for over a year now so maybee I'll get it carved yet….............LOL


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear that! I broke an ankle a year ago and am just feeling confident on it again. I hope your surgery goes well and you recover quickly.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

you're handy can't you put your own plate on your ankle? why pay for it..lol get well soon


----------



## MattH (Jun 9, 2008)

Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes get better soon .I too have had a spate of bad things go wrong nothing that can't be put right with a lot of effort and money .LOLAlistair


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Man Jerry really sorry to hear that…........What a way to get time off !!!!

I'd love have a couple of months off…......But I guess I better be carefull what I wish for,,,,HUH!

Take it easy man and enjoy it as much as you can.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Believe me Les, I really did not need this time off and especially this way. We were planning a trip to Kansas in June. Sure hope we can still make it. And yes, I plan to stop in and see you and your new shop.


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Your more than welcome to stop anytime Jerry. Take care Bud!


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Gosh Jerry I'm sorry you got hurt! So many folks have this kind of thing happen. I was just walking! It happens & don't be ashamed my friend! So many of us have had an accidence that could have been avoided with common sense. But ice has no predictable mercy. Have an accidence? No thanks just had one, thanks anyway. I hope you will find a way to be creative while going through your pain but take some time to heal! I had a bad fall in 99 & broke my right knee, left ankle. Broke up with my gal the following week. Talk about pain!! I luckily had friends & family to help my healing was back framing houses in 2 months. (with a cane) You have a fine Wife & just make sure you don't whine too much as she is the best medicine you have! Get Well Buddy.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Jerry,
Hang in there big fella…it will take time to heal …but you can now spend some time with your lovely Lady.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks again everyone for the great support. It is so great to have so many friends on LJ's.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm with Mark.
Pal had back surgery. We saw his xrays.
4 bolts, 2 plates and some staples.
We had all that stuff in the shop, plus duct tape!

I wouldn't let my doc play with my tools.

Now when you go to the grocery store you get to drive around in those electric carts.

All kidding aside, get well soon.
Lee


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks Sawdust. Only one problem. Grocery store only has one cart. My wife needs one too. ............LOL


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Anybody ever told you about Texas, Jerry? We have opened our borders to qualifying states, it seldom ices over, has excellent quality of life, and zero state income tax! I think immigrants to Texas can even get a special LJ visa!

Seriously, sorry to hear of the accident.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

you said they were going to put you back together with a plate and screws, does that mean they will use plate joinery and pocket hole screws? lol hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

CRAP!

Now you've got some time to learn SketchUp. It's a time sucker.

Get well soon!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

What's the big deal some people are like that all their life and they don't complaint, what's 2 months I am going on 6 weeks and I don't know how many more, look at poor Mark he is out for a long while, I see some here on LJ doing woodworking in wheelchair and one crutches, 2 months is not a life time.
Come on people the guy is not dead he will be back; that is just something to make you think how lucky you are being healthy.

schummie and Robert W Laddusaw are LJs working out of a wheelchair.
Clement is an LJ working on crutches.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry to heare cabinetmaster
I drive a little girl (8year and put in it from when she was born) twice everyday to and from school I wiil ask her iff there is any trick that make it eseay`er 
but what a grat oppetunity to convert your wife´s sewingmascine to a scroll saw and make that sewing center woodbutcher write abaut then mabye not at first but later she will brag abaut her sewingcenter every times she get the oppotunity

Dennis


----------

